# So i forgot my cutter...



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

...and im in a tiny town near a mountain where the nearest tobacco shop is an hour away (according to the internet, im about to go searching!

i forgot my xikar at the apartment

i couldnt find my keys (which has a punch on it) so i used my backup key (on a different keychain lol)


normally... no biggie. weekend without a cigar - not bad.

but its my anniversary! i was looking forward to relaxing on the deck and lighting up my first padron!

anyone know what can be used as an alternative (even biting the end off?) or as a pseudo-punch?

just looking for tried methods from people with more experience in the "oh shit no cutter" realm XD


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used a Nail, a screw, the middle tine of a broken plastic fork....anything with a point should work...good luck!




The Troll


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have used a sharp knife before as a cutter, also a nail or screw works ok as a punch.

Enjoy your getaway and anniversary! :smoke:

I tried the biting technique once, did not work well at all for me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

*Just go into "McGyver Mode" and use kitchen tools. I finally got one of those keychain punches the other day with my Amazon card that has extra money on it...so went and did some cigar accessory shopping. Darned if I don't like the punch now.*


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I've used my teeth to bite off the cap. I've used a matchstick as a punch. I witnessed a friend use his thumbnail to cut off the tip of a torpedo.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

A couple months ago at a pool hall I was without my cutter. I asked the bar tender if I could use one of his kitchen knives to cut my cigar. He looked reluctant to hand over a knife which is understandable because he didn't know me from a can of paint, for all he knew the cigar could have been a cheap ploy to try to rob the joint! So I quickly offered him the cigar so he could cut it. He was a non smoker and the cut was pretty sloppy but it beat the heck out of not smoking!


----------



## Dan-Hur (Feb 26, 2010)

Since it's easier to mess it up with a knife or other chopping instrument, I recommend an improvised punch. I used the sharpened end of a paintbrush on my first cigar(I really don't know why I didn't buy a cutter at the B&M) and it worked out fine.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

This has been brought up before, and the solution that made the most sense to me was cutting an "X" in the cap with a knife.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Yup, X Marked the spot...or vice versa...LOL


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i found ONE cutter - a craftsmans bench double blade cutter for $2.15!

woot rite aid - i checked like 5 gas station type stores, a wine/cheese shop (that had a little humidor with camachos and macanudos, but no cutter!! lol) got bored n decided to get a drink at the rite aid - and one left next to the game cigars (those look terrible.. theyre not even in a humidor or anything?!) hooray good luck!

going to enjoy that padron tonight methinks :]


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

A sharp pocket knife, as I always carry, or even a kitchen knife will work very well. It's easy to cut the head off by running the blade around the cigar several times, for a nice clean cut. A good sharp knife will also make a very nice "V" cut.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

I've used a razor blade.


----------



## WorkingClassWanderer (Jul 19, 2010)

I've used sharp kitchen scissors before with absolutely no problems. Worked just as well if not better then cheap plastic cutters.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Rookee said:


> I've used a razor blade.


 Ditto. I just cut the cap though. Don't try to go through the whole thing.


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

I've used a steak knives, scissors, forks, toothpicks and a pen caps before when I didn't have a cutter. The main thing is to find something that will make a hole in the cap to draw through, but not crush the cap.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Old schoolers used to bite or use nails to pinch out a small piece ... you'll survive


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> A sharp pocket knife, as I always carry, or even a kitchen knife will work very well. It's easy to cut the head off by running the blade around the cigar several times, for a nice clean cut. A good sharp knife will also make a very nice "V" cut.


Only reason I own a punch is because people look at me funny when I whoop out my Benchmade, and start slicing on a cigar. Nice, clean V, cleaner than any cutter Ive ever used. But, I do keep my knives razor sharp.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

I've scored a punch size hole in the cap with my thumbnail. Worked great.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

A lot of the time you can just peel the cap off with your fingernails.:thumb:

Or... You could just Ginsu 2000 that beech.


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

marked said:


> This has been brought up before, and the solution that made the most sense to me was cutting an "X" in the cap with a knife.


I do this all the time, actually i use the point of my pocket knife to punch an X in the cap. Works great!


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

a well-aimed shot will solve most of the problems in this world, which includes taking off the cap of a cigar 

I'd use a tooth pick to poke holes in the cap


----------

